# Zavala Lodge #1059 1st Annual Moto Rally



## News Feeder (Aug 30, 2010)

Zavala Lodge is hosting The 1st Annual Moto Rally on Saturday, October 2nd, 2010.

*Download Moto Rally Flyer for Zavala Lodge*

    - The Rally is open to all Street Legal Vehicles and anyone who would like to participate.
    - The Rally will start at 12:00 and will go until the fun ends. Lunch and a BBQ Dinner will be provided along with a live concert performed by Texas Rock Association.
    - Tickets will be sold at each stop along the Rally for several great prizes. The drawing will be after the Rally along with a Silent Auction. Don&rsquo;t miss your chance to go home with some Incredible Prizes from the drawing and an item or two from the Silent Auction.
    - $25 per Driver which includes both meals and admission to the concert. $15 for each additional passenger.
    - The Rally will start at Zavala Lodge followed by a Rally Ride through the Texas Countryside and will end at The Hella Shrine in Garland, Texas.
    - Please register early for this event as space is limited.
    - To register for the event, please call Rick Mick @ 972.424.6848 or E-Mail info@zavalalodge.com

       Date: 
                                       Saturday, 2 October 2010 - 12:00 pm - 11:59 pm        


read more



More...


----------

